# [SOLVED] USB mouse not moving after sleep



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I always put my computer to sleep because i prefer getting started with things straight away. I only turn it off for updates. One problem i have got is that the cursor will not mouse at all after sleeping. Sometimes it will work fine but most of the time it doesn't. It can definitely click though. When i login by pressing enter i tried right clicking and the menu does show but the mouse can't move. The only way to resolve the issue is by unplugging and plugging back in.

How do i fix this permanently?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

Brand & Model of the Mouse?
PC Specs and how old is the PC?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Has the problem always been present or is it new?
Have you tried a different Mouse or a PS/2 Mouse?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

That is more than likely a driver issue where one is hanging up or signs of hard drive issues. Again knowing your system would help so much.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

Mouse specs
aLLreli High Precision Optical Laser Gaming Mouse

PC specs
Custom built since september 2013
OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
RAM: Crucial Ballistix sport (2x4gb) running at 1600mhz. (8gb total RAM)
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 740, Virgo, Quad Core, S FM2, 3.2GHz, 4MB Cache, 65W,
Motherboard: Gigabyte F2A55M-DS2 AMD FM2 ATX Motherboard SATA 3, DVI and VGA
Hard drive: 250gb Seagate Barracuda

I haven't tried a different mouse. I would like to check if it is a driver issue first though


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

Try a reinstall of the drivers-try a different Mouse.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

do i just reinstall through the device manager?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

Try removing any installed drivers to as Windows has basic drivers for mouses and I always recommend not using software that comes with the mouse unless there is some function you cannot get any other way that is necessary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*



DTonesXD said:


> do i just reinstall through the device manager?


Try that first. 
If your Mouse requires drivers for particular or customizable functions, install the latest drivers from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

The drivers are up to date. I will try a different mouse and i will probably get back to you tomorrow. 
Thanks.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

I have tried a different mouse and it was fine. Now i need to resolve the issue with the original mouse. Like i said previously the mouse does work. It can click but cannot move unless unplugged and plugged back in. How to resolve?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

You can try to switch the drivers that the mouse is using

1. Press *Windows Key + R* (Opens "Run" prompt)
2. Type *devmgmt.msc* and press OK
3. Click the "*+Mice and other pointing devices*" tree, right click on your mouse and click "*Update Driver*"
4. Press "*Browse My Computer for Driver Software*" > "*Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer*"

(your current driver should be lightly highlighted in gray/ at the top of the list)

5. Select the next driver down *(if any)* and press next (ensure the "_show compatible hardware_" check box is checked

5. Click the *Next* button to install the secondary driver


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*



DTonesXD said:


> I have tried a different mouse and it was fine. Now i need to resolve the issue with the original mouse. Like i said previously the mouse does work. It can click but cannot move unless unplugged and plugged back in. How to resolve?


Now you know it's a problem with the mouse so a replacement is probably forthcoming.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

Yeah you aren't going to be able to "fix" a mouse, the course is straight as an arrow.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*

but the thing is the mouse does work fine!
It can click and it can then also move when plugged in again. You can't just assume that it's a problem with the mouse surely.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*



DTonesXD said:


> . It can click but cannot move unless unplugged and plugged back in.





DTonesXD said:


> I have tried a different mouse and it was fine.


That indicates the mouse is a problem. and a replacement will resolve your problem.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: USB mouse not moving after sleep*



Tyree said:


> That indicates the mouse is a problem. and a replacement will resolve your problem.


Ok thanks..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

